# First Mantids, Now Roaches and Scorpions, WHAT NEXT?



## kmsgameboy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok so it all started with mantids, then I added scorpions to the colection, then to feed the mantids and scorpions I got roaches. I found I actually kind of enjoyed the roaches so I bought some Hissers to keep as pets. What large buggie should I get next?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 24, 2011)

How bout beetles?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 24, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> How bout beetles?


They are not large, but...

I just got some Tenebrionidae from Peter at BugsinCyberspace. They are cute and active little beetles and are easy to keep. They don't need live food and will play tug of war with dog food. It is so funny, and my daughter's laughter was priceless when we first fed the beetles. Beetles are great!

There may be some large beetles available online, but I don't have much experience with them, even though they look awesome.

I have been trying to wild collect some for myself, but it looks like I will probably have to buy some.

Edit: Large, such as Dynastes and Lucanus

I am looking for some Strategus in my area because a dead one was found nearby (It is so beautiful and sits on top of my jewelry box, as a decoration.), I hope to find some live ones sometime.

There are some hefty Lepidoptera out there that look cool. The caterpillars can grow fast and get huge. After they pupate and eclose, you can be rewarded with a huge beautiful moth. I have had a couple Sphinx moths eclose and they are beautiful and heavier than they look. Their proboscis can be longer than their body, making it very cool to watch them feed.

Btw. Didn't you know that mantids are the "gateway bug". :lol:


----------



## minard734 (Oct 24, 2011)

Get stag beetles or rhino beetles. NOT LARGE? PFT! Check out Lucanus hermani. Cool lookin Stag.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> Get stag beetles or rhino beetles. NOT LARGE? PFT! Check out Lucanus hermani. Cool lookin Stag.


When I typed "not large", I was referring to my recently obtained Tenebrionidae. They are small, but quite active and fun to observe. Little bugs can be fun if they are given a chance as pets, and some of them can live for a few years. :tt2: 

The other suggestions were for large species.

Sorry, my writing skills are not very good. :blush:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 24, 2011)

kmsgameboy said:


> Ok so it all started with mantids, then I added scorpions to the colection, then to feed the mantids and scorpions I got roaches. I found I actually kind of enjoyed the roaches so I bought some Hissers to keep as pets. What large buggie should I get next?


Giant Weta, _Deinacrida_ spp.


----------



## PeterF (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd like a bald faced hornet colony.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I was actually thinking about some sort of beetle but didnt have a clue what kind to get. I dont really know tons about beetles. I did always find the rhnos interesting though.



PhilinYuma said:


> Giant Weta, _Deinacrida_ spp.


 Where on earth would one get a weta? Besides, I thought I had read somewhere that they are endangered. :S It would be kind of cool to have some sort of insanely large insect though just for the shock factor.


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 9, 2011)

There are more than 70 species of weta in New Zealand, 16 of them are at risk. Wikipedia says most are in the southern hemisphere. I used to catch wetas in South Korea for my mantids and other animals.


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2011)

Centipedes are fun! Or even Taranchula's!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd say either wetas, tarantulas, centipedes, or assassin bugs!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 27, 2012)

I upgraded to something _with _a backbone. :lol: I went with chameleons, as I already had the roaches for feeders for my mantids. But...Now I'm raising silkworms for the chams, as they don't seem to go for the dubias. :helpsmilie: It's a vicious cycle, I tell you. "Make it go FASTER!" :lol:


----------



## dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I'd say either wetas, tarantulas, centipedes, or assassin bugs!


+1 ... Also Amblypygids, Uropygids, &amp; millipedes.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say, find someone in California with "Potato Bugs" (I'd see them on my porch all the time there, whenever the weather started to get cold &amp; they were still out...they'd move REAAAALLLLYYY SLOOOWWWW in the cold morning air.) They are the closest thing you'll find this side of the "lake" that is very large &amp; "Weta-like". They reminded me of a giant mutant cricket!  

Next best thing, if you don't mind something SLIGHTLY smaller, would be a Wheel Bug. In fact, I have some eggs that I hope will be hatching soon. Not sure what I will "charge" for them...would prefer trades, actually, but they are neat buggers. Can't wait to raise one up from a nymph! (And I think I read somewhere that they will last for 2 years, but mine died a few months after laying her eggs. Maybe they need to "brumate" in the winter cold to last that long?)


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 27, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I would say, find someone in California with "Potato Bugs" (I'd see them on my porch all the time there, whenever the weather started to get cold &amp; they were still out...they'd move REAAAALLLLYYY SLOOOWWWW in the cold morning air.) They are the closest thing you'll find this side of the "lake" that is very large &amp; "Weta-like". They reminded me of a giant mutant cricket!
> 
> Next best thing, if you don't mind something SLIGHTLY smaller, would be a Wheel Bug. In fact, I have some eggs that I hope will be hatching soon. Not sure what I will "charge" for them...would prefer trades, actually, but they are neat buggers. Can't wait to raise one up from a nymph! (And I think I read somewhere that they will last for 2 years, but mine died a few months after laying her eggs. Maybe they need to "brumate" in the winter cold to last that long?)


They are fun! I see them everywhere when it gets warmer!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 27, 2012)

godzilla


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm. How did you like the Amblypygids...


----------



## D.J. (Jan 29, 2012)

velvet worms?


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 30, 2012)

Ugh. The eye of THIS beholder just isn't seeing the beauty there. (worms... eeeeewww)

(But, thanks)


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 30, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Ugh. The eye of THIS beholder just isn't seeing the beauty there. (worms... eeeeewww)
> 
> (But, thanks)


LMFAO! :lol: Not in my house!...Not around my kids!


----------



## D.J. (Jan 30, 2012)

they actualy are cool and they arent worms check out precarious`s pictures they are awsome


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 1, 2012)

I know someone on here has too many Extatosoma tiaratum. Haha I turned them down 'cause they look Freaky! I was also looking at Peter's Blue Death Feigning Beetles. They look pretty cool. Or a brahmin moth caterpillar.


----------

